
"SMS of Death" Could Crash Many Mobile Phones - raphar
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/27021/
======
dkersten
Nothing new here. I used to work on an anti-fraud and anti-spam platform for
SMS and we performed various checks on messages passing through the mobile
network to prevent these kinds of messages from being delivered.

